# Ola safety quiz



## jumpingcheese (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone, call me stupid if you think so. But his question is so confusing, I have tried so many times, still not right. it is multiple choices. Thanks 

Which of the following are vehicle checks that should be done daily?

A. Check under the car for obvious leaks
B. Check the types for proper inflation
C. Check the wipers
D. Check the brake pads.


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

jumpingcheese said:


> Hi everyone, call me stupid if you think so. But his question is so confusing, I have tried so many times, still not right. it is multiple choices. Thanks
> 
> Which of the following are vehicle checks that should be done daily?
> 
> ...


Just drive for FUber, you won't have to worry about safety... it's inbuilt into the app... It's why they say "safety never stops" thought I hear its gonna be replaced by "Your acceptance better not stop"


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

jumpingcheese said:


> Hi everyone, call me stupid if you think so. But his question is so confusing, I have tried so many times, still not right. it is multiple choices. Thanks
> 
> Which of the following are vehicle checks that should be done daily?
> 
> ...


Yiu actually do that rubbish?


----------

